# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Cold Steel Shovel

## IA Woodsman

I have owned this tool for a very long time. I am sure a few of you who have camped with me have seen this little shovel. For the money I think it is a great addition to your kit.

Most of the time I use it as is. It can be used in different configurations and for different tasks. 







For mods I put 2 holes in it, wrapped the handle in 550 sheath, drilled a hole in the handle, and sharpened one side.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You can remove the short handle and improvise a long one. Much more efficient digger.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you find the right branch you can make a pick/scraper. This works well for collecting debris for a shelter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With the 2 holes drilled in the blade and a long handle snow can be piled quicker.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you get it sharp enough it will work ok as a chopper and for smaller work like making shavings.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

when i saw the thread title
i thought this may be a folding shovel ( boo hiss )

but i like this " shovel head " idea

----------


## SARKY

I also have had one for years. My only complaint is that is isn't quite pointy enough for me when it comes to using it as  a pick. Aside from that it works great as a shovel, axe, and hammer.

----------


## woodsman86

I have to say I love my Cold Steel SRK, but had never seen their shovel. If they build them like the knives, I will be looking at getting one upon my return home. Thanks for the video and information.

----------


## Rick

Sarky - Can't you improve the point by trimming some of the outer face away. You could cut it with an angle grinder or a Dremmel.

----------


## Winter

Bad for the temper Richard, but doable.

Looks handy for building anything semi-permanent or permanent. I need one myself for longer trips. I coulda used it last weekend.

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...el/MA5015.html

I love Marbles stuff and Cold Steel has boned me on warranty issues before. Cold Steel does make some great tools. That shovel, the SRK, the outdoorsman, recon scout and trailmaster.

----------


## Rick

There are several on ebay. One for $17 is a buy it now. There are also a number of Russian shovels and one Bulgarian. About the same as the Cold Steel. 

Didn't think about the temper, Winter. Work the outside face down with a file then.

----------


## crashdive123

2 X 72 belt sander and a bucket of water. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Or....what he said.

----------


## Sourdough

> 2 X 72 belt sander and a bucket of water.


Hacksaw....................and finish sander.

----------


## Sourdough

If you can find one in your area, a "Clam Shovel" is perfect. (Winter needs a "Crab" shovel) Hehewhehehehe

----------


## rebel

Midway USA $14.99

Threw mine for the first time and the handle split.  A small inconvieviece, it's a great piece of gear!

[URL="http://Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

----------


## Winter

> If you can find one in your area, a "Clam Shovel" is perfect. (Winter needs a "Crab" shovel) Hehewhehehehe


Did a crab hole and wait? Hahahaha Ambush them.

----------


## rebel

I've got to say, I'm a little glad that the handle split when and where it did.  The next handle (bought or made) will be wrapped in fiberglass.  Hopefully, that should fix any future handle problems.

----------


## flatlander88

Mine should be here on Monday :W00t:

----------


## Rick

He did a great review on the Cold Steel shovel. I thought some of you might be interested in the Marbles Shovel compared to the Cold Steel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLFFScdNJGE

----------


## kyratshooter

Come now Rick, a great review?

I watched the comparison beginning to end and not one part involved the shovel being used as a shovel.  The only concern was its usability as a hatchet while being used by a person that does not know how to properly use a hatchet.

----------


## Rick

Actually, the great review comment was to IAWoodsman's review which started this thread. I just thought others might not know know that Marbles even made a shovel and it was another option to consider. 

As far as the Marbles review it was okay in that it let's you see the two side by side and get some understanding of the size and the way it's made.

----------


## dscrick

I have one of them and I think for the money they are a great buy. Sturdy and versatile without being too heavy

----------


## Sarge47

Does Gerber make a "Bear Grylls" shovel?   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes, I understand they are developing one right now.  It is due for release soon and will be a combination tool crowbar/shovel and will also be named in honor of Grills, 

the Grovel

----------

